# Ubisoft ändert Kopierschutz und bekennt sich zum PC - Stephanie Perotti im Interview



## MaxFalkenstern (4. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft ändert Kopierschutz und bekennt sich zum PC - Stephanie Perotti im Interview* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft ändert Kopierschutz und bekennt sich zum PC - Stephanie Perotti im Interview


----------



## Lokinchen (4. September 2012)

finde es gut, dass der online zwang entfernt wurde.. nur: Core-Titel wie Assassin's Creed 3 und Far Cry 3??? sie meinte wohl fallout, gta usw... da hat sie sich vertan. blöd blöd...


----------



## leckmuschel (4. September 2012)

klarer fall von wir ahmen EA alles nach...
erst origin --> uplay
f2p titel bei ea --> nun kommt ubisoft 
einfach nachplapper - und ahmerei.


----------



## DarthDevil (4. September 2012)

schön und gut, aber onlineaktivierung und accountbindung bleiben wohl weiter bestehen. und noch dazu solche dinge wie bei anno2070 zb, drei mal die pc hardware verändert, und schon wird der key ungültig...solange sich das nicht ändert kann mir ubisoft auch weiter gestohlen bleiben!


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> klarer fall von wir ahmen EA alles nach...
> erst origin --> uplay
> f2p titel bei ea --> nun kommt ubisoft
> einfach nachplapper - und ahmerei.


 
Relativ gesehen gab das schon eher uplay als Origin
Ich würde eigentlich eher EA durch Valve ersetzen


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (4. September 2012)

Lokinchen schrieb:


> finde es gut, dass der online zwang entfernt wurde.. nur: Core-Titel wie Assassin's Creed 3 und Far Cry 3??? sie meinte wohl fallout, gta usw... da hat sie sich vertan. blöd blöd...


 
Seit wann werden denn Fallout und GTA von Ubisoft entwickelt / publiziert?


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Seit wann werden denn Fallout und GTA von Ubisoft entwickelt / publiziert?


 
Und selbst wenn das der versuch einer Anspielung sein soll, das Ubi keine Core-Titel hätte, muss man doch deutlich sagen das AC3 und FC3 doch ganz klar Core Titel sind


----------



## doomkeeper (4. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Relativ gesehen gab das schon eher uplay als Origin
> Ich würde eigentlich eher EA durch Valve ersetzen


 
Wobei ich dann eher wiederrum andere nennen würd.
Wenn man Securom mal anschaut oder andere "maximal 5 mal installieren" Kandidaten.
Oder Warner Music & Co (Musikbranche) ist die Wurzel von diesem Kopierschutz Trend.

Weil es Musikportale schon ab Ende 2001 gab und quasi den Weg erst frei gemacht haben für Steam & Co.

@ Topic.
Wieder blödes Pr Gelaber. Tut mir leid
aber ich kann solche Unternehmen nicht mehr ernst nehmen.
Von Woche zur Woche geben die lauter unsinnige Statements ab.
Mal so, dann wieder so.

Und was denn bitteschön für Analysen?
Man kann den "Schwarzmarkt" einfach nicht analysieren, wann kappieren die das endlich?

Es gab schon immer "Raubkopierer" etc,
Früher waren es halt die Brenner und da wurden Spiele gebrannt ohne Ende.
Heutzutage ist es eben das Internet.

Es ist alles so geblieben wie es schon immer war.

Entweder die versuchen dagegen anzukämpfen indem sie die Käufer belohnen,
oder sie bestrafen die ehrlichen Kunden.
Und momentan bestrafen fast alle Publisher den ehrlichen Käufer.

Es ist völlig egal wie wichtig der PC Markt zu sein scheint und wie
wichtig ihnen wir sind ( blablabla ), es ändert nix an der Tatsache
dass der Käufer mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat.


----------



## baummonster (4. September 2012)

uplay und konsorten die eh nur firmeneigenes zeug bieten gehören mMn eh verboten. Langsam nervt diese ständige Launcher tüdelei einfach nur, überall extra account, extra patches und blablabla.
Wenn sie qualitativ wenigstens überzeugen könnten. Gerade uplay is da ja schon etwas lächerlich. x-mal auf den "play" Button drücken bevor ein Spiel überhaupt startet, oder auch die typische Meldung in dem Titelbild oben: "Passen Sie Ihre uplay Avatar heute" .. google translate lässt grüßen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. September 2012)

Sorry, aber ich halte das bloßes, blasses Gerede. 
Würde Ubisoft dem PC als Spieleplattform wirklich den Wert zusprechen, wie Frau Perotti behauptet, warum gibt man sich keine Mühe bei Multiplattformtiteln, wie AC, das seit dem ersten Teil eine der bekanntesten Marken des Publishers ist. 

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass sich Ubisoft für AC3 beispielsweise keine Mühe für eine vernünftige Maus-/Tastatursteuerung geben wird/will. Das ist allein schon ein Grund, das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Immerhin sollte eine vernünftige, dem PC angepasste Steuerung ein Standart sein. Somit vergrault man sich auch Käufer, ebenso wie durch DRM und Accountbindung, auch wenn ich persönlich nicht besonders viel gegen einmalige Onlineaktivierung habe.


----------



## cell81469 (4. September 2012)

Ist klar schätzen den Pc wert^^ Darum sind auch in Assassins Creed noch Fehler in der PC version die vor ewigkeiten aus PS3 und XBOX gepatcht wurden


----------



## Lokinchen (4. September 2012)

diablo 2 und simcity sind auch core-titel! und doom und unreal! jaja huhuhuhuuuuuu


----------



## Mendos (4. September 2012)

Soso, an der Online-Entwertung wird aber weiter festgehalten. Mag sein, daß diese Art von Kundenbetrug inzwischen von den meisten Kunden akzeptiert wird, mir können solche Spiele aber weiterhin gestohlen bleiben. Ich will die Spiele kaufen, nicht mieten.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (4. September 2012)

Und was bringt das wenn die Games dann als F2P kommen?


----------



## agrarmemnon (4. September 2012)

Uplay... Ubisofts Antwort auf Steam und Origin. Aller guten Dinge sind 3. Danke an alle Spieler, die den Onlinekrampf all die Jahre unterstützten, weil sie nicht aufhören konnten zu spielen und zu kaufen.
Und was die Heuchelei der Stephanie Potter betrifft: sie wollen dass jedes verkaufte Spiel an einen eigenen Online Account gebunden ist. Wie bei Steam.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. September 2012)

Es wäre generell wünschenswert, wenn da irgendwann mal ein Umdenken stattfinden würde. Was in den letzten Jahren den PC Spielern alles zugemutet wurde, das würde ich nicht mal meinem ärgsten Feind zumuten wollen. Es war teilweise einfach nur grausam.

Ich hab Ubisoft auch über 3 Jahre lang boykottiert. Erst als sie wieder einen Offline-Modus reingepatcht hatten, hab ich so langsam wieder ein paar Spiele zum Low-Budget Preis von ihnen gekauft. Das ist bei mir Pflicht: Eine SP-Kampagne muss komplett ohne Internet durchspielbar sein.


----------



## Datamind (5. September 2012)

Interessant, diesmal wird also eine Frau an die Front geschickt, die uns mit neuen Ubisoft bla bla bla bei Laune halten soll. Das DRM System scheint wohl nicht so positiv rübergekommen zu sein oder? Dann noch die ganzen Server Ausfälle und die Raubkopien die besser laufen als das Original. Tja, Pech gehabt Ubisoft, irgendwann geht jede Gängelung nach hinten los. Sollte man schon vorher wissen, welche Risiken der Weg bereit hält. Jetzt könnt ihr schön zurückrudern und hoffen dass alles wieder gut wird. Soll ich jetzt etwa noch Mitleid zeigen? Tut mir leid Stephanie, der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## MrFob (5. September 2012)

Ubisoft macht ja wirklich gute Spiele mMn aber ihr Kopierschutz ist nach wie vor unter aller Sau. Der "Ubi-Launcher" ist eines der schlechtesten Programme die ich je gesehen habe (in Sachen Interface, Stabilitaet und Nutzer-Feedback).
Letztes geniales Beispiel: Habe mir AC: Revelation im Steam Summer Sale gekauft. Und was macht Ubisoft? Die updaten ihr bescheuertes Programm am einem Wochenende waehrend des Sales und mit der neuen Version laufen ihre Server erst mal fuer 36 Stunden nicht. Ok, kann passieren aber dann haben sie ja noch nicht mal eine ordentliche informative Fehlermeldung dafuer eingebaut! Wenn man versucht hat sich anzumelden hiess es: "Benutzername oder Passwort unglueltig." Also sind alle erst mal auf die kaum ladende Ubisoft Seite getingelt und haben ihre Account-Daten zurueckgesetzt bevo klar wurde dass schlicht und einfach die Server down waren. Im Forum war dann auch die Hoelle los aer nauerich erstmal kein Kommentar von Ubisoft.
Ob nun Always on oder nicht, in Sachen DRM ist Ubisoft echt das letzte.


----------



## Talons (5. September 2012)

Morche,

ist ein ziemlich kurzes Interview aber dennoch irgendwie mal eine interessante Meldung.
Wie sieht es da nun genau aus, muss man sich dennoch einen Acc dort erstellen wenn man das spiel nach der installation prüfen lässt ?
Also mal kurz inet an haben ok, aber dennoch son Acc machen müssen = schlecht, will ich nicht.
Wie sieht es mit den älteren sachen aus wie z.b. Siedler 7 / Anno 2070, wird das abgeändert ?
Also spiel kaufen, installieren, kurz Inet an zum prüfen (ohne Acc bindung/erstellung) und spielen.

Wäre echt toll wenn die Redaktion da nochmal etwas genauer nach hacken könnte, weil so ersichtlich ist das Interview nicht. (für mich)

Grüße


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. September 2012)

Die bleiben echt bei der Analyse oder? Heilige Schei....be. Also im Ernst.. eine reale Statistik wird das nie sein. Schön, dass im nächsten Satz was von schätzen steht. Auch wenn sie damit die PC Spieler meint, werte ich es eher für die 93-95%. Wie gesagt... 93 MILLIONEN genutzte Exemplare von Assassins Creed... ne is klar.


----------



## facopse (5. September 2012)

Ich denke, dass DRM höchstens etwas zur Schwarzkopie-Rate beiträgt.
Meines Wissens wurde bislang absolut jeder Kopierschutz binnen weniger Tage / Wochen geknackt, sofern es sich um ein Offlinespiel handelt.
Wer also für das Spiel ohnehin nicht bezahlen will, für den ist der Kopierschutz kein Hindernis.
Wer aber *eigentlich* für das Spiel bezahlen möchte, den Kopierschutz aber nicht akzeptiert, ist ein potentiell verlorener Kunde.

Meiner Meinung nach reicht es aus, einen CD-Key zu Beginn der Installation abzufragen und anschließend zum Spielen die Originaldisc zu verlangen. Dadurch wird zumindest das Bewusstsein geweckt, dass das Kopieren des Spiels nicht erwünscht ist und der Otto-Normal-User wird vom Kopieren abgehalten.
Das Geld, das in den Kopierschutz investiert wird, soll woanders hinfließen. Das Spiel soll für den Spieler attraktiv sein, der es sich sonst schwarz herunterlädt.

Da fängt es schon bei der Verpackung an. Im Laufe der Zeit wurden die Verpackungen immer kleiner und minderwertiger, der Inhalt immer geringer und die Anleitung immer dünner. Mittlerweile findet man teilweise nur noch eine Disc oder schlimmstenfalls einen Download-Code in einer Spielehülle. 

Außerdem ist es ein großes Problem, dass die meisten Spiele (abgesehen von vielen Nintendo-Spielen) meist binnen weniger Wochen / Monate absolut wertlos sind.
Heute kostet ein Spiel 50 Euro, in 3 Monaten wird es für ´nen 10er verramscht. Was aber, wenn man nicht warten will?
Vor allem für den PC gilt erschwerend: Durch die Accountbindung ist ein Spiel für den Weiterverkauf grundsätzlich keinen Cent mehr wert.

Vielen Spielern fällt die Entscheidung deshalb nicht schwer. 
Ohne DRM, ohne Wertverlust, ohne Kosten > Mit DRM, mit Wertverlust, mit Kosten

In der Filmindustrie ist es ähnlich. Kauft man sich eine DVD oder Blu-Ray, wird man vor Filmbeginn häufig mit Urheberrechtsbelehrungen, Altershinweisen, Firmenlogos, manchmal sogar minutenlanger Werbung, die sich nicht überspringen lässt, gegängelt.
Der heruntergeladene Film hingegen startet in der Regel sofort und ist 100% uncut, auch wenn die ursprünglich geschnittenen Szenen ausschließlich in ausländischen Versionen vorkommen.

Zwar zähle ich mich ausdrücklich zu den ehrlichen Käufern, aber:
Die Schwarzkopiererszene hat eindeutig die besseren und kundenorientierteren Produkte im Angebot. 
Keine Restriktionen, keine Gängelungen, keine Überwachung. Nur das reine, unbeschnittene Produkt, mit dem der Kunde tun und lassen kann, was er will.


----------



## Odin333 (5. September 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Die bleiben echt bei der Analyse oder? Heilige Schei....be. Also im Ernst.. eine reale Statistik wird das nie sein. Schön, dass im nächsten Satz was von schätzen steht. Auch wenn sie damit die PC Spieler meint, werte ich es eher für die 93-95%. Wie gesagt... 93 MILLIONEN genutzte Exemplare von Assassins Creed... ne is klar.


 
Es kommt darauf an, wie gerechnet wurde:

entweder 1 Mio. wurden verkauft und 93% davon kopiert = 930.000 (klingt eher realistisch)
oder
1 Mio. wurden verkauft und das sind die 7%, das bedeutet, dass 13.3 Mio. kopiert wurden.

Ein Yerli meinte mal, dass pro verkauftem Crysis, 20 Kopien fallen. - das wäre dann mochmal schlimmer.


----------



## KillerBommel (5. September 2012)

cool haben sie es endlich mal gelernt


----------



## NineEleven (5. September 2012)

Nicht sehr aussagekräftig dieses "Statement". 

Das war schon bei Marky von Epic so. "Das Geld wird auf den Konsolen gemacht". Der PC ist "nur" ein netter Zusatz, mit dem die eine oder andere Mark mehr gemacht wird.

Müssten sie sich für eine Plattform entscheiden, würden sie immer die Konsolen bevorzugen!


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (5. September 2012)

Das ändert nix daran, dass ich Herrn Yves Guillemot für einen Arsch halte !

wahrscheinlich sind mit den 90% die gecrackten Versionen der besagten Ubisoft Titel mit dem unbeliebten Kopierschutz gemeint,


----------



## dangee (5. September 2012)

das will ich erst sehen... mit dem Kopierschutz haben sie schonmal gelockt... jaja wird alles umgänglicher. Nach langer Zeit (AC2) wieder das ersteUbisoft-Spiel: Anno!
Serverausfälle->Always-On Pflicht das ganze Programm.

Solang die Damen und Herren das nicht wirklich verbannen gibt's auch weiterhin nichts von dem Publisher!


----------



## Seebaer (5. September 2012)

Hab schon mehrere Spiele von UbiSoft, wegen permanentem Onlinezwang, boykottiert.
Einmalige Onlinefreischaltung ist gerade noch akzeptabel, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Lazzarus (5. September 2012)

Der einzige Grund warum sie jetzt zurück rudern ist ihr neues MMO welches Sie entwickeln. Die Frau ist ja auch der Worldwide Director für ONLINE GAMES, wie man aus dem Artikel entnehmen kann.

Arm echt...


----------



## HMCpretender (5. September 2012)

> Wir möchten PC-Fans allerdings mitteilen, dass wir sie schätzen und sich  Ubisoft weiterhin einen Fokus auf Games für diese Plattform legen wird.



Und ich als PC-Fan möchte euch mitteilen, dass ich Ubisoft kein bisschen schätze und weiterhin keinen Fokus auf Games von dieser Firma legen werde.


----------



## hawkytonk (5. September 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> cool haben sie es endlich mal gelernt


 Gar nichts haben die gelernt. Producer sind wie Politiker - sobald der Wind dreht, wird einfach eine andere Fahne gehisst. Es stürzen sich immer alle auf das, was momentan am rentabelsten erscheint. Heute wird der PC noch (wieder) gut geheißen, morgen wird er wieder gemieden.


----------



## cryer (5. September 2012)

Bevor man hier irgendwas unterstellt, sollte man zuerst mal festhalten, dass ubi sein Verhalten zumindest verändert. Aus welchen Gründen wissen wir nicht, weswegen ich dazu nichts sagen will.
Aber schön, dass man immer meckert und bei einer Verhaltensänderung einen Grund sucht weiter zumeckern. Das ist leider typisch. Das Glas ist ja auch immer halbleer...
Ich finde es gut, wenn Dauer-Online-Zwang der Vergangenheit angehört! Vielleicht kapieren die Konzerne ja tatsächlich, dass sie die verbliebenen ehrlichen (vor allem: zahlenden) Kunden nicht auch noch verärgern sollten.


----------



## hawkytonk (5. September 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Bevor man hier irgendwas unterstellt, sollte man zuerst mal festhalten, dass ubi sein Verhalten zumindest verändert. Aus welchen Gründen wissen wir nicht, weswegen ich dazu nichts sagen will.
> Aber schön, dass man immer meckert und bei einer Verhaltensänderung einen Grund sucht weiter zumeckern. Das ist leider typisch. Das Glas ist ja auch immer halbleer...
> Ich finde es gut, wenn Dauer-Online-Zwang der Vergangenheit angehört! Vielleicht kapieren die Konzerne ja tatsächlich, dass sie die verbliebenen ehrlichen (vor allem: zahlenden) Kunden nicht auch noch verärgern sollten.


 Obgleich ich dir bezüglich des Meckerns auch Recht geben könnte, muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass du den Kern nicht erfasst hast. Wenn Producer wie Ubisoft irgendetwas verbessern, ist das toll und wird dankend angenommen. Allerdings jedes Mal so ein Gewese darum zu machen nervt einfach. Wenn sie mal ehrlich wären und etwas gesagt hätten wie: "Wir hatten uns dies und jenes bei dem Geschäftsmodell XY vorgestellt. Das und ist blöd gelaufen. ... Beim Kunden kam das aber nicht so toll an und wir haben uns jetzt umentschieden." wäre das OK, aber immer dieses überzogen scheinheilige Getue...  Sobald eine neue Konsolengeneration da ist, sehen die Meinungen zum PC wieder ganz anders aus. Wie ich das unterstellen kann? Erfahrung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. September 2012)

Das Ganze funktioniert eben dann wohl wie Steam. Sie haben mit Uplay ja  jetzt auch so eine Plattform. Dort wirst du das Spiel dann aktivieren  müssen, es wird mit deinem Account verknüpft. Danach kannst du die  Plattform und das Spiel offline starten.



hawkytonk schrieb:


> Obgleich ich dir bezüglich des Meckerns auch Recht geben könnte, muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass du den Kern nicht erfasst hast. Wenn Producer wie Ubisoft irgendetwas verbessern, ist das toll und wird dankend angenommen. Allerdings jedes Mal so ein Gewese darum zu machen nervt einfach. Wenn sie mal ehrlich wären und etwas gesagt hätten wie: "Wir hatten uns dies und jenes bei dem Geschäftsmodell XY vorgestellt. Das und ist blöd gelaufen. ... Beim Kunden kam das aber nicht so toll an und wir haben uns jetzt umentschieden." wäre das OK, aber immer dieses überzogen scheinheilige Getue...  Sobald eine neue Konsolengeneration da ist, sehen die Meinungen zum PC wieder ganz anders aus. Wie ich das unterstellen kann? Erfahrung.


 
Hehe..das stimmt. Das ist alles nur Drumherum-Gerede. Man möchte da wohl nicht ehrlich zugeben, dass man damals einfach einen Fehler gemacht hat


----------



## Seebaer (5. September 2012)

Die Sch...... stinkt wenigstens nicht so wie vorher.....


----------



## lenymo (5. September 2012)

Alles klar der online Kopierschutz wird abgestellt, aber dafür gibt dann künftig nur noch Free2Play Games für den PC.


----------



## stawacz (5. September 2012)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Gar nichts haben die gelernt. Producer sind wie Politiker - sobald der Wind dreht, wird einfach eine andere Fahne gehisst. Es stürzen sich immer alle auf das, was momentan am rentabelsten erscheint. Heute wird der PC noch (wieder) gut geheißen, morgen wird er wieder gemieden.


 

um gottes willen,ein softwareproducer möchte höchstmögliche gewinne einstreichen,,erhängt sie


----------



## Amanra (5. September 2012)

Finde ich gut - und werde nun gerne wieder Ubi-Soft-Spiele kaufen. Always-on habe ich bislang konsequent boykottiert.


----------



## cryer (5. September 2012)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Obgleich ich dir bezüglich des Meckerns auch Recht geben könnte, muss ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass du den Kern nicht erfasst hast. Wenn Producer wie Ubisoft irgendetwas verbessern, ist das toll und wird dankend angenommen. Allerdings jedes Mal so ein Gewese darum zu machen nervt einfach. Wenn sie mal ehrlich wären und etwas gesagt hätten wie: "Wir hatten uns dies und jenes bei dem Geschäftsmodell XY vorgestellt. Das und ist blöd gelaufen. ... Beim Kunden kam das aber nicht so toll an und wir haben uns jetzt umentschieden." wäre das OK, aber immer dieses überzogen scheinheilige Getue...  Sobald eine neue Konsolengeneration da ist, sehen die Meinungen zum PC wieder ganz anders aus. Wie ich das unterstellen kann? Erfahrung.


 
Der Kern liegt wohl eher im menschlichen Versuch begründet, keine Fehler zugeben zu wollen? Das große Geschiss um eine neue Meldung machen die Medienvertreter, die solche Interviews veröffentlichen. Dann kommen wir, die wir sie lesen und kommentieren.
Und Meinungen sind nunmal verschieden: ubi hat seine, du deine, ich meine usw. Aber letzten Endes bleibt die Frage offen: wer hätte soviel Mut sich hinzustellen und über seinen Arbeitgeber zu sagen: Ja, wir haben da Scheiße gebaut und werden das verändern? Wann bekennen wir in den Foren unsere Fehler? 
Alles in Allem hat ubi zumindest ansatzweise begriffen, dass man auf dem Holzweg war. Und knickt vor der Käuferschaft ein! Wie lange das anhält werden wir sehen und auf die Aussage "Fokus auf den PC" ging ich vorher nicht ein. Das ist das Rauschen im Walde und wird, falls nötig, als persönliche Meinung von Fr. Perotti deklariert. Geld wird mit Konsolenspielen verdient, da stinkt der PC dagegen ab. Was ich als PC Spieler erwarte, der ich nicht alle 2 Wochen neues Gaming Futter brauche: Gute Umsetzungen der für PC veröffentlichten Spiele und keine Konsolenports, die man den Spielern hätte ersparen sollen. Fokus liegt auf Umsätzen und Gewinn, da ist die Plattform auch ubisoft egal.


----------



## agrarmemnon (5. September 2012)

@facopse: ja so sehe ich das auch. CD Key zum installieren, einmal CD einlegen zum Starten. Das war immer zufriedenstellend bisher. Mit dem CD Brenner hat sich die Disc jedenfalls auch nicht kopierne lassen. Der Schutz war also genau der gleiche, nur musste man sich nirgendwo anmelden oder das Produkt aktivieren.


----------



## krucki1 (5. September 2012)

Mir egal warum sie sich davon abwenden, abwenden ist abwenden. Wenn ein Spiel erscheint, was mich interessiert, kann ich wieder bedenkenlos zugreifen. An alle weiteren Kritiker, für die Ubisoft einfach gestorben ist: Ein weitere Boykott zeigt Ubisoft gar nichts. Ein positivere neue Bilanz, die aber einen Wachstum verzeichnet, zeigt ganz deutlich dem unternehmen woran es lag, dass vielleicht in Vergangenheit die Verkaufzahlen nicht zufriedenstellend waren. Ich sehe aber das anders bei PC Spielen die nur exklusiv für Konsole rauskommen sollen. Z.B. I am alive. Das werde ich mir ganz bestimmt nicht für den PC kaufen. Erst heisst es PC bringt ncihts, wollen wir nicht. Dann darf man Monate warten bis aufeinmal es doch für den PC kommen soll. ....ne danke so eine Verarschung mache ich nicht mit. ...Aber dann sollte man es Ubisoft genau bei diesem Spiel mit einem Boykott spüren lassen, und nicht allgemein.


----------



## Chronik (5. September 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Community. In dem Satz aus dem Text: " Aktuelle und künftige Spiele aus dem Ubisoft-Portfolio setzen nur noch eine einmalige Produktaktivierung über das Internet voraus."
Brauch ich da trotzdem noch so ein Ubisoft Konto (was ich nicht habe) oder wie is das gemeint mit Produktaktivierung?
Oder besser gefragt wie sieht denn die Produktaktivierung aus? Muss ich nur die Disk in mein CD/DVD/BD-Laufwerk haun und fertig (wie früher^^)?


----------



## MarauderShields (5. September 2012)

Hört man gerne, ohne DRM werd ich zumindest bei AC3 wohl zugreifen, vielleicht auch bei Far Cry3. Aber bei Splinter Cell hilft das auch nix, das hat ganz andere Probleme. Aber vielleicht kapier sie das ja auch noch, scheinbar ist Ubi ja tatsächlich lernfähig ^^


----------



## Xell1987 (5. September 2012)

dafür wird Ubisoft mehr auf free2play setzen. Naja zumindest ihre Offlinespiele werden mich mit dem Onlinezwang-Scheiß nicht mehr belästigen. Guter Schritt, Ubisoft.

Ich hoffe Blizzard zieht nach und veröffentlicht für Diablo 3 einen Offlinepatch


----------



## Tom00 (5. September 2012)

Ich finde ja Kopierschutz eine tolle Sache, aber das erinnert mich letztens an ein Spiel was ich spielen wollte, Indiana Jones und die Legende der Kaisergruft.
Das Spiel ist original, nur verhindert der Kopierschutz das Abspielen des Programmes, weil der Kopierschutz  beißt sich mit Windows 7.
Was ich dabei faszinierend finde du hast das Original aber du kannst es nicht benutzen.
Und wenn ich noch an Siedler 7 denke das Trend gerne die Verbindung einfach ohne denn das Spiel abzuspeichern, obwohl das Programm sagt dass die Daten gesichert wurden.
Sind unheimlich cool Kopierschutze,da kann man sich das Spielen abgewöhnen.


----------



## Crysisheld (5. September 2012)

Anstatt immer nur auf den Spieleherstellern oder Publishern rumzuhacken, sollte man mal lieber sauer auf das Raubkopierer Pack sein, die sind es doch, die solche drastischen Maßnahmen erst notwendig machen. Wenn jeder so ehrlich wäre für ein Spiel was er spielen will auch Geld zu zahlen, gäbe es diese Kopierschutzscheisse doch erst gar nicht. Und bitte nicht wieder mit "das Spiel ist ja nur drei Stunden lang" argumentieren. Dafür gibt es Spielemagazine und Testberichte und wenn einem die Spielzeit zu kurz erscheint wird es halt nicht gekauft - basta! So Schauts Aus!


----------



## DarthDevil (6. September 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Anstatt immer nur auf den Spieleherstellern oder Publishern rumzuhacken, sollte man mal lieber sauer auf das Raubkopierer Pack sein, die sind es doch, die solche drastischen Maßnahmen erst notwendig machen. Wenn jeder so ehrlich wäre für ein Spiel was er spielen will auch Geld zu zahlen, gäbe es diese Kopierschutzscheisse doch erst gar nicht. Und bitte nicht wieder mit "das Spiel ist ja nur drei Stunden lang" argumentieren. Dafür gibt es Spielemagazine und Testberichte und wenn einem die Spielzeit zu kurz erscheint wird es halt nicht gekauft - basta! So Schauts Aus!


 immer wieder faszinierend wie viele leute doch unglaublich naiv sind...der unterschied zwischen einem spiel mit "kopierschutz" und einem ohne, sind für einen raubkopierer ca. 10 sek zusätzlicher aufwand. glaubst du wirklich das verhindert auch nur eine raubkopie???

raubkopien sind lediglich ein willkommender sündenbock für die publisher um die kunden gängeln zu können. irgendwie auch verständlich, ich meine wie würden denn die leute wohl reagieren wenn ein publisher tatsächlich mal ehrlich wäre und sagen würde: " wir wollen euch eure rechte wegnehmen, euch kontrollieren und am besten auch noch ausspionieren!"
da ist es doch wirklich praktisch das es die lieben raubkopierer gibt, so kann man die kunden ganz bequem für dumm verkaufen.


----------



## Jackm (6. September 2012)

*@Crysisheld*

<<gelöscht>>


----------



## Kwengie (6. September 2012)

also das UbiSoft an der Spieleplattform "Rechenknecht" festhalten will, freut mich ungemein.
In jedem Spiel haben die PCler nun einzustecken, weil das gleiche Spiel auch auf Konsolen laufen muß.


----------



## Galahad001 (6. September 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Anstatt immer nur auf den Spieleherstellern oder Publishern rumzuhacken, sollte man mal lieber sauer auf das Raubkopierer Pack sein, die sind es doch, die solche drastischen Maßnahmen erst notwendig machen. Wenn jeder so ehrlich wäre für ein Spiel was er spielen will auch Geld zu zahlen, gäbe es diese Kopierschutzscheisse doch erst gar nicht. Und bitte nicht wieder mit "das Spiel ist ja nur drei Stunden lang" argumentieren. Dafür gibt es Spielemagazine und Testberichte und wenn einem die Spielzeit zu kurz erscheint wird es halt nicht gekauft - basta! So Schauts Aus!


 Du brauchst auf die Raubkopierer nicht sauer sein, weil die sind nicht der Hauptgrund für die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen (höchstens ein netter Nebeneffekt für die ersten paar Tage nach Release - vielleicht).
Vielmehr solltest du auf die vielen ehrlichen Käufer sauer sein, welche sich erdreisten ihr Spiel nach dem Durchspielen (oder weil's trotz 90er Wertungen doch scheiße ist) wieder verkaufen zu wollen.

Die ganzen Maßnahmen wie Online-Aktivierung, Account-Bindung oder Aktivierungs-Limits zielen nur auf den Gebrauchtmarkt ab. Dort kann man eher nachvollziehen wie viel Geld den Publishern entgeht, als bei den hypothetischen Raubkopien.


Ubisoft wird von mir jedoch trotz dieser Aussage immer noch boykottiert. Da ich mit Steam schon mehr als genug Spiele-Portale habe, brauch ich nicht auch noch für jeden Publisher ein eigenes zusätzlich. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens auch für Origin. Es trifft sich daher recht gut das von den beiden Publishern in den letzten Jahren wenig gute Spiele erschienen sind.
Ich seh das in etwa so:
Ubisoft hat sich mit dem Always-On-DRM einen reißenden Fluss mit mehreren Wasserfällen hinunter gestürzt. Jetzt versuchen sie so zu tun als ob alles so wäre wie vorher, wenn sie über einen dieser Wasserfälle zurück rudern.
Solange es (Aktivierungs-)Limitierungen gibt, werde ich auch weiterhin um Ubisoft einen Bogen machen.


@Jackm
Solche Kommentare sind einer ernsthaften Diskussion nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. September 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Anstatt immer nur auf den Spieleherstellern oder Publishern rumzuhacken, sollte man mal lieber sauer auf das Raubkopierer Pack sein, die sind es doch, die solche drastischen Maßnahmen erst notwendig machen.



Ich bin mal so mutig und behaupte dass diese Maßnahme so oder so gekommen wäre.
Ganz egal ob das wegen der Raubkopierszene wär, wegen dem Gebrauchtmarkt oder sonstigem.
Es hat in der Musikbranche angefangen und war nur noch eine Frage
der Zeit bis immer mehr DRM in auch in anderen Bereichen eingesetzt wird.

Das ist einfach der Lauf der "Technik" so blöd es auch klingt.

Viele Unternehmen sitzen zumal auch noch an der Börse und die müssen eben hören
was ihre Börsenfutzis erzählen.
Wird ein strengerer Schutz gefordert weil die Börsenheinis sich davon etwas erhoffen,
dann muss das auch ausgeführt werden.

Raubkopie etc. ist ganz bestimmt nicht der Grund warum die Unternehmen ihre Produkte immer mehr
"sichern".
Warum? Weil diese Milchmädchenrechnung einfach nicht aufgeht.

Nicht jeder der ein Spiel "raubkopiert" hat hätte das Spiel auch gekauft,
Also kann man schonmal nicht davon ausgehen dass 1 illegale Kopie = 1 legale gekaufte Kopie wäre.



			
				Crysisheld schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jeder so ehrlich wäre für ein Spiel was er spielen will auch Geld zu zahlen, gäbe es diese Kopierschutzscheisse doch erst gar nicht. Und bitte nicht wieder mit "das Spiel ist ja nur drei Stunden lang" argumentieren. Dafür gibt es Spielemagazine und Testberichte und wenn einem die Spielzeit zu kurz erscheint wird es halt nicht gekauft - basta! So Schauts Aus!


Irgendwo find ich dass die Raubkopierszene durchaus auch ein Statement mit sowas abgibt.
Wenn ein Entwickler so dreist ist und ein FastFood Spiel zum Vollpreis anbietet, keine Versprechungen einhält
und zusätzlich die "potentiellen" Käufer mit seinen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen bestraft dann

bin ich so "böse" und meine dass solche Unternehmen nen Denkzettel kriegen sollten.

Der Spielebranche geht es viel zu gut. Das sieht man auch an den veröffentlichten Zahlen 

Es wird rumgebrüllt dass es fast allen schlecht gehe, aber dass die Rekorde immer weiter steigen wird natürlich 
klein geschrieben.
Zum Thema Spielberichte und Magazine.
Vielen Tests kann man heute sowieso nicht mehr glauben.
Gutes Beispiel Diablo 3. Tut mir leid aber dieses unfertige Spiel hatte nie 
im Leben über 80% verdient und wurde überall als der neue Genrekönig gefeiert
obwohl es die obligatorische permanente Internetverbindung voraussetzt.

Auf solche Berichte soll man Wert legen? 
Nein Danke.

Spiellänge ist auch sehr subjektiv.
Ich verstehe bis heute nicht wie Pcgames für Rage keine 15 Stunden gebraucht hat, während
ich auf Nightmare 30+ Stunden brauchte.

Viel gestorben bin ich nicht, ich hab einfach nur gründlich gespielt, so viel wie möglich erkundet
und alle möglichen Missionen abgeschlossen.

Portal 2 das gleiche. ich hab für den SP Part 10 Stunden benötigt während andere Seiten von maximal 6 Stunden reden.

Magazine sollten endlich kritisch werden damit der Kunde vorgewarnt wird.
Magazine etc. ist der Mittelmann zwischen den Publishern und den Zockern und
sie haben mehr Macht als wir zuerst glauben würden.

Wenn Magazine etwas mehr Druck machen würden, dann würden die Publisher und Entwickler 
selber mal unter Druck geraten und endlich mal mehr auf Qualität achten.
Aber wozu sollten sie es jetz?
Es wird sowieso jede DRM Maßnahme angenommen, verschwiegen und trotzdem genau so gut bewertet wie
davor auch.
Spiele die unfertig auf den Markt kommen und schon vor dem Release mehrere DLC´s angekündigt werden
a 5 Euro ( usw .) werden auch einfach so hingenommen.

Dann brauchen sich die Unternhemen nicht wundern wenn die ehrliche Kundschaft sich verarscht fühlt und doch
das ein oder andere mal zur Raubkopie greifft um denen eins auszuwischen.

Ich würd mal sagen... Selbst schuld.

Man erntet was man sät


----------



## TimeShift (7. September 2012)

okay, danke Ubi - JETZT möchte ich aber noch bitte einen Patch für Siedler 7 haben, mit dem ich ENDLICH OFFLINE spielen kann!!!

Ehe der nicht raus ist, brav GANZ KLEINE Brötchen backen, ehe irgendwelche Dinge versprochen werden, die ihr eh nicht haltet.


----------



## martog (9. September 2012)

Ich denke mal eher das denen die Umsatzzahlen eingebrochen sind. Das ist doch das einzige woran die Denken. 
Klar das Sie Gewinne machen wollen. Aber das setzt auch vorraus das sie den ehrlichen Kunden etwas bieten.
Und das sie den Onlinezwang Kopierschutz fallen lassen wollen, das haben sie schon vor Monaten angekündigt.
Aber eines weiss ich diesen f2p Murks können sie behalten. Ich will endlich mal wieder ein schönes Spiel wie früher haben wo alles drin ist, ohne DLC Mist ( oh ein neues Auto für Mafia 2, klingeling 2 € raus aus der Börse) und wo ich gefühlt ewig brauche bis es durch ist und ich den Wunsch verspüre es noch einmal anzugehen. So wie damals bei Half-Life, GTA San Andreas oder Fallout New Vegas. Das sind für mich echte Spieleperlen. Ok die Flugsteuerung bei GTA war und ist immer noch eine Katastrophe...


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (10. September 2012)

Juhu!!!

Dann kann man sich Far Cry 3 ja kaufen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (11. September 2012)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, wie gerechnet wurde:
> 
> entweder 1 Mio. wurden verkauft und 93% davon kopiert = 930.000 (klingt eher realistisch)
> oder
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass es hier und auch in anderen Medien so stand "93% aller im Umlauf befindlichen Spiele sind Raupkopien." Da gibts an der Rechnung nix zu deuten.
BTW kleiner Auszug aus dem Original: "On PC it's only around five to seven per cent of the players who pay for  F2P, but normally on PC it's only about five to seven per cent who pay  anyway, the rest is pirated. It's around a 93-95 per cent piracy rate,  so it ends up at about the same percentage"

Gibt also wirklich nichts daran zu deuten. Er meint definitiv die im Umlauf befindlichen Spiele. Und da ist die Zahl einfach Quark. Die hat ihm vermutlich ein Statistiker aufgrund irgendwelcher dubiosen Formeln um die Ohren gehauen und wenn man sowas über seine "Babies" hört, dann bekommt man einen Beissreflex. Ich wage mich jetzt dann auch mal soweit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen und zu sagen, dass diese Annahme schlichtweg falsch ist. Darf mich gern jeder eines besseren belehren. 

Ach mit dem Herrn Yerli will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Was der an dem Tag dieses Statements genommen hat, würd ich auch mal gerne wissen. Scheint ja für überbordendes Selbstbewusstsein zu sorgen.


----------

